

Ask HN: Favorite support site SaaS? - rrhyne

We're getting big enough that support is becoming an issue for our small team. We're looking for a solution that helps us automate support through chat and email. Extra points if it helps us create a FAQ library from support emails.
======
AxisOfEval
1\. <http://zendesk.com/>

2\. <http://tenderapp.com/>

3\. <http://desk.com/> _Highly Recommended_

